# offats bayou too clear this time of year. i need help!



## lukes_a_hazzard (Aug 23, 2006)

Howdy,

I have been wading offats bayou in west bay for years off 103 street and sportsman rd with decent luck for years but the last few times I went the water is just too clear and I keep getting skunked.
Can anyone sugget some new places that may produce some reds or trout this time of year.
I have no boat or kayak and am looking for a few walk in wading spots. 
Thanks.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

What type of line are you using? Are you fishing artificial or natural baits. And how deep is the water your fishing. I haven't fished there in five years, I have had better luck fishing off of 101 St at the end. Oh, I used to fish 103 St on the tides coming and going.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I have fished that area for years. The one thing I can tell you is when the water is gin clear the fish donâ€™t bite. It was around this time last year and I got skunked. Still better than staying at home. As far as where to fish without a boat or yak. Go up a few spaces to the Surf forum.


----------



## TexasCoaster (Jan 7, 2014)

I have some questions about that area too if yall dont mind..do you just park at the end of 103rd where it dead ends into water? id like to attempt to walk down to that little inlet to Sweetwater to gig. think that is possible?


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

It's very hit or miss for gigging. Tide needs to be pretty low and water needs to be very clear, and those two almost never work in tandem. I thought the same thing, been there several times, got lucky and got 2 fish there once along the artificial barrier. Probably been there 5-6 times. Wish i had better news for you.

I've tried fishing there several times too and got skunked everytime.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

I've fished there twice in the past year, getting skunked on one trip and catching two reds and a flounder on the other. I've had better luck down sportsmans road and wading confederate reef, this time of year you can catch a monster


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Flouro leader and translucent color lures.

Also believe it or not the plain old silver spoon can be deadly in super clear water. I don't know why but it works.


----------

